# Mr



## king1215 (Aug 22, 2013)

hi Good day 

i got a new passport because of my old passport expired but visa on my old passport is still valid , can i travel to India and then come back to RSA?
please advice me


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

king1215 said:


> hi Good day
> 
> i got a new passport because of my old passport expired but visa on my old passport is still valid , can i travel to India and then come back to RSA?
> please advice me


I cannot really understand what your problem or query is about?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Johanna

I think he got a new passport, but his visa from his old passport is still good. Even though his passport expired he still has a valid visa for South Africa.

And he wants to know if he can still use his visa from his old passport.

Well that's what I got from the question. 

I think you can, but I am NOT 100% certain. The experts will know for sure.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

2fargone said:


> Johanna
> 
> I think he got a new passport, but his visa from his old passport is still good. Even though his passport expired he still has a valid visa for South Africa.
> 
> ...


Yes, he can take his old passport along, but all the information should be available on computer.


----------

